# Anyone else having probs with UM 630cc file?



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

It's been over 2 months that my stage 3 kinetic kit has gotten installed on my mk4 12v vr6 with a Sri, cams, inline pump, etc and the car is running rich at idle and crazy rich/bogging under load. I thought maybe something wasn't installed right but everything has been checked 5 times over(o2's swapped/replaced, maf swapped/replaced, smoke tested, coil packs swapped, spark plugs gap checked, etc) but still running rich. My guys at the shop have contacted Jeff Atwood several times and he's made some adjustments but its still running like crap. A fellow vortexer messaged me and said he's having the same problems with the 630 file on his vrt. Hr said Jeff was testing it on his 12v or something to work out the kinks. 

Is anyone else having these problems with the UM 630 file? If I knew it was gonna be such a pain I would've just gone with 42lb injectors/tune and called it a day since I've heard that tune runs flawlessly. 

Anyhow, I'm just wondering if this is happening to more people other than us few because I need to know if its my car that's the problems or the actual tune. 

TIA


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been running Jeff's 630 software for 2 years now, on my 24vT. No issues, even with a cracked head (which I didn't even know about till I took the head off to build it).


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

this was happening to me for a while..it was cutting out once I hit boost at WOT,changed the plugs and it went away,but I honestly haven't driven it much at all since then so we'll see.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

Yep, that was me who messaged you. Jeff told me he is in the process of remapping his Mk4 12v 630 tune. I'm running a bit rich and bogging under medium high boost levels (16+ psi). Been chasing the problem for about a year now, and the tune is the only thing I can blame at this point. I'm sure Jeff will take care of us though.

My car runs pretty decent at 14 psi though. I just took it to the track on Friday and ran a 13.5 @100 mph with a "safe" launch, 2.38 60 ft and miss shifting into 4th gear. Could have done a bit better, but only had three runs with the car so far.


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

Ya it's good some of u are even able to drive your cars because mine has been at 4 seasons tuning for more than 2 months waiting on Jeff to sort this out. Every time I'd get an update on the status of the car James would say Jeff asked for more logs and he's going up tweak the program. Next update was he sent a new file and car was still running rich. Now the news is that Jeff is installing a 12v mk4 harness into his mk3 vrt to tweak the file based on that. The kits been installed for a month and a half and all that's holding me back from getting my car back is Jeff getting the tune right. At least that's what 4 seasons tells me. 

I really need my car and need the tune to perform flawlessly...that's what I paid for. I wouldn't let anyone else tune my car but the amount of time this is taking is ridiculous. Actually almost 3 months now.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

sounds like you have hardware or mechanical issues

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> sounds like you have hardware or mechanical issues
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


That's always a possibility.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

Our issues seem very similar as of late. I am kind of local to Jeff and I know he is down at APTuning at times. Im trying to get him to look at the tune on my car next time he is down here, hopefully by looking at mine he can fix yours. It doesnt sound like he has ready access to a MK4 VRT.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

It also seems like it would be a real pain to swap in a MK4 ECU and harness into a MK3; wouldn't he also have to convert it to drive by wire with a new throttle body, MK4 pedal assembly, etc.?


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

Any word on your issues? I havent had time to work on mine. Last I heard from Jeff he said he was 'reworking all the mk4 12v tunes'.


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

No news from Jeff of his "remapped mk4 tune".

I just swapped 440 injectors in and gonna try the 440 tune to verify whether the problem was his tune or if its my car. Now, we're waiting on him(as usual) to post up the mk4 440 tune online for download so my shop can flash my car. Just really sucks that I possibly ended up going with smaller injectors just because the tuner couldn't get it straightened out. 

I'm just frustrated. My car has been at 4 seasons tuning for over 3 months. Took less than 2 weeks to install the kit and get head work back from machine shop and I every time I get an update from James we're always waiting on Jeff. It's been like this for 3 months and I'm just burnt. Makes me seriously consider learning more about standalone and converting over.


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

R32Smoker said:


> It also seems like it would be a real pain to swap in a MK4 ECU and harness into a MK3; wouldn't he also have to convert it to drive by wire with a new throttle body, MK4 pedal assembly, etc.?


That's a valid point but what I've heard through the grapevine is he bought a mkiv 12v and is building it or doing tests on it or something. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm also seriously considering going standalone. A local shop has an 034 EFI kit with a 12v plug and play custom harness that a customer never installed in his Audi; they said they would sell it to me at a discount, but I would also need to convert to drive by wire. I'm looking at around $2500 for everything. My VRT is my daily driver, so I need something that is going to run right. It's nowhere near it's potential on this tune


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

R32Smoker said:


> I'm also seriously considering going standalone. A local shop has an 034 EFI kit with a 12v plug and play custom harness that a customer never installed in his Audi; they said they would sell it to me at a discount, but I would also need to convert to drive by wire. I'm looking at around $2500 for everything. My VRT is my daily driver, so I need something that is going to run right. It's nowhere near it's potential on this tune


I couldn't agree more. This is my daily driver too so I bring at the mercy of one person for tuning my car doesn't seem right. Specially if the files are flawed and nothing's been done about it for the customers. 

Think about it, see if you're ready. I still haven't lost 100% of faith in off the shelf tunes for our cars as the huge aftermarket demand that's sparked tons of research over the years has been the perfect scenario for excellent generic turbo tunes. But that's "most" cases. There's nothing in between or personalized to individual needs, mods or parts which is where people like you and I slip between the cracks and pay for a generic tune that doesn't do what it's supposed to. 

Plz keep us posted on your decision with the standalone. I'd be very interested to know your first hand experiences as a first time user.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

Pm me when u hear from Jeff or you try the 440 tune. I thought about downgrading mine too been chasing tooany issues that nothing seems to fix. My car was parked at my buddies shop last December we built it from Feb to march and I've been trying to get it running right since. We have had some mechanical issues bit now I think its a tune issue since everything else seems fine. The last few months were me just wasting hundreds of dollars buying parts over to see if it fixed anything. 

I've worked with Jeff before and know he will come through in the end and for me the car is a toy not a daily.


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

Korfu said:


> Pm me when u hear from Jeff or you try the 440 tune. I thought about downgrading mine too been chasing tooany issues that nothing seems to fix. My car was parked at my buddies shop last December we built it from Feb to march and I've been trying to get it running right since. We have had some mechanical issues bit now I think its a tune issue since everything else seems fine. The last few months were me just wasting hundreds of dollars buying parts over to see if it fixed anything.
> 
> I've worked with Jeff before and know he will come through in the end and for me the car is a toy not a daily.


Seems like your situation is pretty close to mine. And I hear u on throwing parts at it as I've changed coil pack, maf, O2 sensor and a new ecu(among the few i remember) thinking they were the culprits but still ran the same. Triple checked EVERYTHING thinking it was mechanical and did a smoke test but it all checked out fine. Hell, I was close to buying another turbo! I contacted ATP and they went out of their way to help me out...even had me take pics of different parts of my setup to see if it all looks right and they said everything was solid. That leaves the tune and the tune only. 

Cars supposed to get reflashed with 440's tomorrow. Ill post back when that's done(If its ready to go tomorrow as planned).


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

R32Smoker said:


> but I would also need to convert to drive by wire. I'm looking at around $2500 for everything.


You are currently drive by wire (electronic TB control)... ie not cable (mechanical). You would need to convert to drive by cable.

You will like the standalone for the flexibility in setup etc, once you get beyond the initial cost.



gti vr6er said:


> Cars supposed to get reflashed with 440's tomorrow. Ill post back when that's done(If its ready to go tomorrow as planned).


Just tossing money at Vrt's can get costly, let us know how the 440 tune works out. Jeff needs to come out with that Pro-Maf setup already. Compared to all his other tunes (which I think are excellent) the 630 Mk4 is hit/miss. That being said, I still run both his 440 and 630 in two of my Mk4 setups. The 630 took a look of "tweaking" to get right though and is still *nowhere *near as smooth as the 630 Mk3 (Pro-Maf and non).


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

I for one would gladly poney up the money for a promaf.


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

Korfu said:


> I for one would gladly poney up the money for a promaf.


I agree. I wouldn't think twice about it. Guess we're SOL atm.


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You are currently drive by wire (electronic TB control)... ie not cable (mechanical). You would need to convert to drive by cable.
> 
> You will like the standalone for the flexibility in setup etc, once you get beyond the initial cost.
> 
> ...


Ya I've heard the 440 and 630 files for mk3's are near perfect, if not perfect. Ya it's gotten expensive pretty quickly. I exceeded my budget long ago. Now I'm just ready pay whatever I have to pay to get it running right. Guess throwing money at things doesn't always solve the problem.


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

Well I contacted 4 seasons and the word is that we're waiting on Jeff to post the file on the server so the car can be flashed. James, emailed him last week as well as a reminder last night but its still not up and haven't heard back from Jeff. This is annoying. Story of my last 3 months going back and forth with Jeff tweaking and reflashing back and forth. *sigh*


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

The 440 file has been flashed and I'm heading over to the shop to check everything out. Ill post back with results.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

Hope this works out for you! I might be doing the same thing if it does, the 440 tune should still be good for the maxing out the maf at 470whp right? Thats all I need really.

Looks like I'm going to have to scratch the standalone idea for now; my transmission is on it's way out it seems  I think I'm just going to pick up a beater car for a daily driver.


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

I believe the 440's are good for around 400 or low 400's hp. At least that's what I've gathered. 

Well, I feel like my dog died(if I had one). The new flash didn't solve the problems. It didn't run pig rich like the 630 file but didn't solve my specific problem of extremely late spool. Still starts spooling around late 5k-6k and about 3psi by 6500 and about 5psi revving to the moon. My shop did a smoke test and as much as I mention the possibility of a leak somewhere, they reassure me that none were found. All that's left is the turbo being bad so the plan is to take it off Monday and get it checked out. I'm pretty damn close to just buying a new turbo but I'm afraid the turbo will check out fine and ill still be in the same spot. Not to mention ill have a near brand new turbo on my hands. This sux

Anyhow, Im just gonna throw the 630's back in and reflash for those since my late spool wasn't from that(it does run crazy rich though compared to the 440 file). 

I'm just stumped and have no clue what to do


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm just going to continue the troubleshooting and what have you in my other thread since it wasn't the tune. My other thread started re: the late spooling problem.


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

Korfu said:


> I for one would gladly poney up the money for a promaf.


I actually tried to pay the extra to get the pro-maf with the mk4 and aptuning said they would do it and let me know and they still sent me the 4" maf.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

FWIW I switched to a 440 ECU/Injectors and car runs great now.


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

Korfu said:


> FWIW I switched to a 440 ECU/Injectors and car runs great now.


That's EXACTLY what I'm doing on Monday. I just received my 440's so I'm switching over Monday. 

This whole mk4 630 file problem is a real bummer. You'd think a tuner would be all over fixing it with so many people having problems. He asked for tons of logs of my car and took forever to get back to us with results after every one and this is several months later and still no revision of his faulty mk4 file and my car still runs like ****. I've emailed him personally both on the UM website as well as fb and never even got a response. He's had plenty of time and the opportunity to make things right but didn't. I'm over it. 

Ill post up the results of the swap Monday.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

it sound smore an dmore like hardware/mechanical issues if your spool is insanely late..

i haven't see yo upost much about pressure testing, datalogging,etc..just complaining and swapping parts.

has any REAL diagnosis be done?


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

yeah I'm still flabbergasted at the issues some of you are having with Jeff's software. Maybe it's a 12v specific issue? Cuz I say again, my MKIV 24v running UM's 630cc tune was GREAT. Not a single hiccup in 2-3 years of hard track driving and occasional street. Dyno'd @ 448WHP.

my money is still on a hardware issue, unless there's something that's specific to the 12v that isn't "agreeing" with the software.


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> it sound smore an dmore like hardware/mechanical issues if your spool is insanely late..
> 
> i haven't see yo upost much about pressure testing, datalogging,etc..just complaining and swapping parts.
> 
> has any REAL diagnosis be done?


I don't believe the spooling late has anything to do with how rich and ****ty the car runs. Even at idle and off boost the car bogs, goes into closed loop, etch which would be tune related. Further more, I don't believe the tune is what's responsible for the late spool. I did at one time but not anymore. 

Diagnostics-wise, the following have been done: pressure test/smoke test(twice) with 2 small leaks fixed by the second test, cat removed, wastegate function and dv function tested under pressure, timing triple checked by 3 different people, fuel pressure from pump and fuel rail tested, injectors tested and all brand new and good, mafs swapped, 02 sensors replaced, data logs(4-5 times) sent to Jeff for diagnosis and nothing. Then, one swap of files from 630 to 440 and car runs perfectly fine. Like day and night. So to answer your question, TONS of diagnostic tests have been done(lots I haven't even posted as I don't remember). When my car runs like **** one min then a new file is uploaded and it runs smooth as butter, its the tune! Add to that several people with the same engine having the same exact problem says its not mechanical issues, its the tune. Period. 

Do you have any useful suggestions that would help prove that all of our cars are suffering from the same EXACT symptom and consequently the same "mechanical" problem and prove that its not the tune? Because 2 or 3 of us have swapped the pos 630 file out and its fixed the problem. I believe in coincidence but it would be a real stretch to conclude it was all just a coincidence that our cars are suffering from the same problem after uploading the same file and we all eliminated our similar problems by swapping to another file. 

Do u have any suggestion sir?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

I am building a car specifically to re-map all my 12v Mk4 software. I've waited ~3-4 years for 
anyone to bring me a car, so I'm building a car just to develop software on.

The purpose it to bring this platform up to my current methods like other cars: 24v VR6 (both), Audi 4.2L, 1.8T 20v. 

No excuses: I owe you guys.


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

Jefnes3 said:


> I am building a car specifically to re-map all my 12v Mk4 software. I've waited ~3-4 years for
> anyone to bring me a car, so I'm building a car just to develop software on.
> 
> The purpose it to bring this platform up to my current methods like other cars: 24v VR6 (both), Audi 4.2L, 1.8T 20v.
> ...


My car is always available to you Jeff, I wish I was more local but if you are ever down in the PA/MD area and need a 12vT Mk4 let me know. you have my email address if you want my phone number or anything let me know.

Brett


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

Jefnes3 said:


> I am building a car specifically to re-map all my 12v Mk4 software. I've waited ~3-4 years for
> anyone to bring me a car, so I'm building a car just to develop software on.
> 
> The purpose it to bring this platform up to my current methods like other cars: 24v VR6 (both), Audi 4.2L, 1.8T 20v.
> ...


Jeff, first of all I apologize for sounding like a dick but I'm sure u understand my frustration. In all honesty, ive told anyone new to the VW/Audi world that if they need a tune(na or turbo) to go with you and with u only. My point here is not to nut swing, it's to tell you I have faith in your work contrary to my frustrated post. 

Jeff, when the new file gets created can I swap to that with no charge? I plan on hanging onto my 630's just for that reason. 

Thanks and sorry again for the frustrated post🍺👍


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

Jefnes3 said:


> I am building a car specifically to re-map all my 12v Mk4 software. I've waited ~3-4 years for
> anyone to bring me a car, so I'm building a car just to develop software on.
> 
> The purpose it to bring this platform up to my current methods like other cars: 24v VR6 (both), Audi 4.2L, 1.8T 20v.
> ...


Glad to see your response here. Both the 440cc and 630cc UM tuned cars I have right now run great, but I can't wait to get your updated stuffs on them :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

you didn't list compression check or leak down check in there. give that a try.


jeff is the man...i would totally run software from him, especially after driving Dave's car(@IE) and flashing the new file but never getting to drive it again before going home...i hope more timing was added cos that thing was butter smooth and quick with stupid conservative timing...can only get better. build me a file then let me sell your tunes here in here in hawaii 

i remember when you were coming down to NGP and building the 24vT/R32T stuff...good times...car was fukn ridiculous...

damnit i miss the eastcoast :\


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

Good news! Swapped to 440's and 440 tune and car runs smooth as butter. No more pig rich, bogging, etc. Now I can focus solely on my late spool problem. Once I get that diagnosed/fixed, ill be one happy man. Oh and regarding the compression/leak down tests...that's exactly what's next on the list of things to do. We did one prior to the build and everything seemed healthy but I'd still like to do another one. After that, another smoke test. 

Anyways, hopefully we can keep this thread open so that Jeff can keep us posted here on the status of things.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Jefnes3 said:


> I am building a car specifically to re-map all my 12v Mk4 software. I've waited ~3-4 years for
> anyone to bring me a car, so I'm building a car just to develop software on.
> 
> The purpose it to bring this platform up to my current methods like other cars: 24v VR6 (both), Audi 4.2L, 1.8T 20v.
> ...


 When do you plan on getting this car built? Because my car has been at APTuing since May with a different story every week waiting for your software. I ran out of patience in September for your "870" file that never showed up. So I decided to switch to the 630 file so I could get my car on the road and of course we run into more "issues". And now I come across this thread where several other members with your 630 file are having the exact pig rich issue my car is having. Yet APT continues to search for the mystical mechanical issue at $55/hour. Swapping ECU's, injectors, mafs, o2 sensors, and still having the same problem. 

If you needed a car all you had to do was ask. No reason why you are building a car when there are plenty of built VRT's that are sitting around waiting for you tune. Makes zero sense to me. 

Beyond aggravated at this point. :thumbdown:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

VRsixGLI said:


> When do you plan on getting this car built? Because my car has been at APTuing since May with a different story every week waiting for your software. I ran out of patience in September for your "870" file that never showed up. So I decided to switch to the 630 file so I could get my car on the road and of course we run into more "issues". And now I come across this thread where several other members with your 630 file are having the exact pig rich issue my car is having. Yet APT continues to search for the mystical mechanical issue at $55/hour. Swapping ECU's, injectors, mafs, o2 sensors, and still having the same problem.
> 
> If you needed a car all you had to do was ask. No reason why you are building a car when there are plenty of built VRT's that are sitting around waiting for you tune. Makes zero sense to me.
> 
> Beyond aggravated at this point. :thumbdown:


 just a few suggestions .. lugtronic (VEMS) or Haltech.... you would have been done a long time ago! stop shooting yourself in the foot .. i mean its your foot you can shoot it as many times as you want before you bleed out!:thumbup:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> just a few suggestions .. lugtronic (VEMS) or Haltech.... you would have been done a long time ago! stop shooting yourself in the foot .. i mean its your foot you can shoot it as many times as you want before you bleed out!:thumbup:


 Thanks for your advice. Standalone was great years ago when there were no OEM ECU solutions available. Now there is really no reason to spend 3k+ on standalone when the factory ECU is more than capable.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

VRsixGLI said:


> Thanks for your advice. Standalone was great years ago when there were no OEM ECU solutions available. Now there is really no reason to spend 3k+ on standalone when the factory ECU is more than capable.


 My big issue with standalone is needing to pass emissions in MD. The only way to do it is to make a hybrid but I still need a built ECU to set the emissions to pass and then the standalone so Im out for two tunes on one car...


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

VRsixGLI said:


> Thanks for your advice. Standalone was great years ago when there were no OEM ECU solutions available. Now there is really no reason to spend 3k+ on standalone when the factory ECU is more than capable.


 ok fair enough 




Korfu said:


> My big issue with standalone is needing to pass emissions in MD. The only way to do it is to make a hybrid but I still need a built ECU to set the emissions to pass and then the standalone so Im out for two tunes on one car...


 and when i was living in the states there was always ways around that :laugh: i live in hawaii now so i don't have to worry about all that bs .. 

after all 




:laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

the OBDII/Emissions checking system on the eastcoast will fail you for fake codes, unless the standalone system truly supports OBDII functions for the feds, which currrently none do. with VA, MD, NJ, and NY counties swapping to california standards, it will get harder and harder to pass SMOG OBD check and tailpipe sniff. even the OEM ECU's are failing now with people doing tons of deletes and the codes being generated won't pass, or leave the readiness settings in a neutral state(unfinished,etc). so the only thing that passes..is a pass. which you can hard set the readiness through vag-com. 

but...standalone is superior to ECU tunes 90% of the time. some of the newer standlaone ECU's can have mutiple on the fly tunes to switch to, but most you have to stop and flash. which is a pita if your driving to different areas with different elevations, and large humidity and temprature changes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I can tell you first hand I put my 24V turbo in Jeffs hands for ECU and DSG tuning and it was deff worth the wait. Only so much someone can do remote, someone get this guy a car asap!


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

well if nothing happens by spring i will be developing a e85 tune for my ME7 powered mk3 vr6. most likely ill have a tune for 91 gas also. but i don't plan on putting a kit together until then. to be honest the newer motronic ecus are very nice and much more advanced than the older vr6 0bd2 and obd1 style ecu's. I will definitely post a thread in here when i put the car together and write the new tune as i will be doing a blow thru maf (either hpx or stock with diablo) set up so i can get rid of that big mas airflow in front of the turbo and be able to run a bov with out stalling ect... If anyone has a project now that they would like to have me tune hit me up im available almost anytime rite now because of the slow winter season.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

Please hurry Jeff, I need my car to run correctly! It died out on me 5 times the other day just driving through town :thumbdown:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Dont hold your breath


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

Yep, just trying to keep this topic up. Hopefully this is top priority for Jeff.

I really don't want to have to spend any more money, but I guess I'm going to have to buy some 440 injectors and ask for that tune, because I can't wait much longer.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

VRsixGLI - I gave you a call get back to me when you get a minute, I would like to work with you on resolving this issue asap.


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

Seems like these software companies are slacking lately, like running out of chips and then ordering more.. YOU SHOULD ORDER MORE WHEN STARTING TO RUN A BIT LOW ON STOCK not when u have none left now you have peoples cars just sitting waiting on software


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

catalina2.o said:


> Seems like these software companies are slacking lately, like running out of chips and then ordering more.. YOU SHOULD ORDER MORE WHEN STARTING TO RUN A BIT LOW ON STOCK not when u have none left now you have peoples cars just sitting waiting on software


I dont think you know how this works....


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

Korfu said:


> I dont think you know how this works....


Really? so then explain to me how it works?


----------



## Stephen McTowlie (Mar 13, 2007)

catalina2.o said:


> Really? so then explain to me how it works?


There hasnt been "CHIPS" that you pop in scince the MK3 ECU...they are flashed directly through the OBD2 port........the 12v 630 file is junk always was..its not the car..never was
The "One Tune To Rule Them All" approch is a bandaid on a machette wound to the balls.....sure it works but not very well.
Change the turbo size..the tune needs changing...run a different innercooler or piping config..the tune changes...change cams....same deal...same with intaakes and downpipes.....dont believe me...well you drink the tuners kool-aid
The ECU is guessing at manifold pressure...based off mas air flow and other inputts....great for NA....but not so good for FI....if these cars had map and maf...like factory turbo cars...we would not be having all these threads...because it would be worlds easyer to tune the damn things
as it is...they will never ever run like stand alone....ever
Emissions is the killer even having readiness set in the ecu VIA a tune will not pass NAZI cali or NJ emissions......
So either Move to Florida....or HI.......build obd1 cars...or build a car that you can tune yourself via a Tuner Cable or accesport........


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

Stephen McTowlie said:


> There hasnt been "CHIPS" that you pop in scince the MK3 ECU...they are flashed directly through the OBD2 port........the 12v 630 file is junk always was..its not the car..never was
> The "One Tune To Rule Them All" approch is a bandaid on a machette wound to the balls.....sure it works but not very well.
> Change the turbo size..the tune needs changing...run a different innercooler or piping config..the tune changes...change cams....same deal...same with intaakes and downpipes.....dont believe me...well you drink the tuners kool-aid
> The ECU is guessing at manifold pressure...based off mas air flow and other inputts....great for NA....but not so good for FI....if these cars had map and maf...like factory turbo cars...we would not be having all these threads...because it would be worlds easyer to tune the damn things
> ...



i was talking about mk3 chips in my previous post


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

And this thread is about the UM MKIV 12v 630 flash tune, not about chips not being in stock :wave:


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

R32Smoker said:


> And this thread is about the UM MKIV 12v 630 flash tune, not about chips not being in stock :wave:


touche but my comment wasn't for you it was for JEFF :wave:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Since when does a Lugtronic setup cost $3K ?
If you allready have the injectors you'll be ready to go at around 1.5K.

And providing countless more safety features, and making significantly more power than a chip.. (at the same boost)


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

The Lugtronic kit starts at $1595 for a MKIV, and last time I inquired, a plug and play harness was not available for MKIV's. That means you have to send him your wiring harness or have it custom wired in. Then you have to convert to drive by cable, not to mention having it tuned on the dyno beyond the basemap. I also know with 034 EFI you need to replace the coilpack, not sure about Lugtronic. I priced it around $2200 for everything, and if I had the extra cash, I would already have it done.


----------



## Stephen McTowlie (Mar 13, 2007)

i can say Kevins lugtronic base map will run better ..not stall and make more power per psi of boost than any maf based reflash garbage....just sayin


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh, I agree 100%! I was just adding in the additional cost of dyno tuning just because it would be a good thing to do, and shouldn't cost much since most of the work would already be done. Just a few tweaks and a couple hundred bucks for 1-2 hours of dyno time and it'd be perfection :thumbup:

Trust me, I've been wanting to go standalone for a while now, but my transmission needs a rebuild, so that's my first priority for dropping any cash. Hopefully a little further down the road ....

In the meantime I just want what I paid for last July, a decent running flash tune :banghead:


----------



## Stephen McTowlie (Mar 13, 2007)

there is people waiting 3 years.....yes 3 years to have this resolved....Do Not hold your breath...Just Sayin


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

Any body tried tweaking the tune with Unisettings or Lemmiwinks?


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a mk4 12v vrt with the UM 630cc tune and it goes super rich just before boost and causes bogging and misfires. Sometimes it idles horribly and very rich, stalling etc. So are all of us with this screwed or has anyone found an alternative? Has anyone had luck contacting Jeff and is UM working on a fix? Also having no pro-maf like the other 630cc tunes really limits us.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

Your local to UM, you should take your car over there and have them tweak the tune in house. Fred @ UM offered to tweak my tune in house for free, but I'm in Georgia.

I just purchased some 440 injectors and am going to be sending in my ECU to have the 440 tune flashed in, but I would prefer a good running 630 tune, especially since I realized that the 440 injectors I bought off Ebay are knockoffs and not genuine Bosch. I'm not sure if I should even bother using them...


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

R32Smoker said:


> Your local to UM, you should take your car over there and have them tweak the tune in house. Fred @ UM offered to tweak my tune in house for free, but I'm in Georgia.
> 
> I just purchased some 440 injectors and am going to be sending in my ECU to have the 440 tune flashed in, but I would prefer a good running 630 tune, especially since I realized that the 440 injectors I bought off Ebay are knockoffs and not genuine Bosch. I'm not sure if I should even bother using them...


I would certainly see what they could do with it, but reading this it sure sounds like there is a bigger problem with the 12v 630cc tune for the mk4. There is a market for an after market maf/mafless mk4 12v 630cc+ tune that can pass emissions I just don't know why nobody has found a solution yet.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

The main problem with the MK4 630 tune is supposedly that they have not had a MK4 12v VRT in house to actually perfect the tune. I'm not sure why they would even sell the tune when it obviously has serious issues, but they did, and now we are suffering for it. It has been pretty frustrating; my VRT is my daily driver, so I have to keep the boost at low levels (which is very disappointing on a fully built VRT that should be able to handle 25+psi) to avoid misfiring, and have had to adapt my driving style to be ready for random stalling.

Now I have to wait for a chance when I can be without my car for a week while I ship out the ECU back to UM to have it swapped to the 440 tune.

If your able to bring in your car for them to tweak the 630 tune, please do! I would much rather have the 630 tune to avoid the limits of the 440's.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

R32Smoker said:


> so I have to keep the boost at low levels (which is very disappointing on a fully built VRT that should be able to handle 25+psi) to avoid misfiring, and have had to adapt my driving style to be ready for random stalling.
> 
> If your able to bring in your car for them to tweak the 630 tune, please do! I would much rather have the 630 tune to avoid the limits of the 440's.


The 12V 440 tune is superior and you will not have the issues that you have experienced with the 630. Due to the flow capabilities of the 440 injectors themselves at higher fuel pressure I would not be too concerned about "limiting" yourself with their use instead of the 630 injectors. I am presently running > 25 psi on a 440 and though some fuel pressure tweaking is required the car runs superior to the 630 setup ever did (zero changes other than software and injectors). The 630 has always had the tendency to just dump fuel when it sees boost.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

Good to hear, I'm going to ship out the ecu this week for the swap.


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

So I must ask, what size is the turbo you use and see 25+ psi on the 440cc? If I switched injectors and tune over to 440cc, could I get away with 25psi on a 6262 by tweaking FPR? Basically I would love to get lugtronic but it would not be economical considering emissions testing and the drive by wire to drive by cable swaps that would be needed everytime i need emissions testing done. What I really would like to see is a 630cc pro-maf tune for the 12v mk4. We (mk4 12v vrt guys) got left pretty high and dry here.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ 6765 billet BB fuel pressure up around 4 bar and no problems. Start off with the stock fuel pressure and monitor your AFR as you approach 20psi to see how quickly the onset of leanness is, that will be a good cue as to how much you need to bump your pressure. Per what Jeff had told me years ago (~2007) the mapping for the two software files is very similar (ie 440 is the base for 630) so assuming you can feed the 440 setup more fuel it will have a lot of potential. FWIW, even the 440 tune on 630cc injectors is not a bad combo (you will eventually through a code with this config though).

Also been hanging in there for a while on that Pro-MAF from either C2 or UM. If you already have a 440 I suggest you play around with it as it is not that hard to get setup even for higher boost.


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> ^ 6765 billet BB fuel pressure up around 4 bar and no problems. Start off with the stock fuel pressure and monitor your AFR as you approach 20psi to see how quickly the onset of leanness is, that will be a good cue as to how much you need to bump your pressure. Per what Jeff had told me years ago (~2007) the mapping for the two software files is very similar (ie 440 is the base for 630) so assuming you can feed the 440 setup more fuel it will have a lot of potential. FWIW, even the 440 tune on 630cc injectors is not a bad combo (you will eventually through a code with this config though).
> 
> Also been hanging in there for a while on that Pro-MAF from either C2 or UM. If you already have a 440 I suggest you play around with it as it is not that hard to get setup even for higher boost.


The biggest thing for me is the Maf is supposedly limited to 470whp, which is why I want the pro-maf. The car on the 630cc tune runs very rich, bogs,stalls,pops etc and I can tell under boost its not as much power as it should have from the richness, I'm going to turn it up to 20psi this spring and see where its at, but right now I'd say the 630cc tune is far from oem feel, I am in CT maybe this summer I'll have Jeff tweak it for me.


----------

